# Internet speed/ strength?



## AdotD

Hi there! 

I'm considering moving to Brasil for 3-6 months while working online. In order to be able to work, I need DSL or LAN Internet connection and at least 1.0 Mbps upload speed on my Internet. Also, how is Internet stability there? Any advice towards internet service providers and relative cost and quality would be appreciated. Trying to make sure the signal would be strong enough that Brasil would be a potential option to continue working online. I would ideally be in Sao Paolo. Thanks in advance for any wisdom or resources you can offer!


----------



## debzor

Internet stability and service in SP should be fine for your purposes. Maybe there are problems in more rural areas, but in the big cities, no problem.


----------



## tobefar77

I know almost nothing about Brazil. I want to move to Brazil like you. 

However I have an idea how to find the info you are looking for. You may search for some internet service providers in Brazil. They might have some internet packages that fit your speed requirement. 

Also you will need to keep in mind that even if you find a package with 1 mbps upload speed, most probably it will be the max. speed and your actual speed will differ depending on where you will connect to. Usually your actual speed will be slower when connecting to longer distances. For instance, you should be able to connect from Brazil to the US based servers faster than European servers. You might need a 5 Mbps speed to have an actual 1 Mbps connection due to the nature of internet.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

There are a few options.
The more Mb you want, the more it costs of course.
Mine is fine at times, but then a few hours later it might 'suck'.

If one has cel phone coverage, (in the interior this might be a problem,) there is the 3G option, with that little 'thingy' that one plugs into the USB.

At a fixed residence, wide band internet will be available in most places, through cable services.

More remote, and people have a service via satalite. - They install an antenna etc.

Many shopping malls now have wi-fi also.

It is getting better, but still could improve, for sure.


----------



## fernandovalente

Internet connections are a major problem in Brazil. Slow and unstable.


----------



## fcb12

Internet in the big cities is not an issue. With NET or GVT you can get up to 10MB for about 100 reais a month. My internet is always at least 6MB.


----------



## warlock233

Well, in Sao Paulo it should not be a problem. It's realiable and sometimes it goes down just like everywhere else in the world.

If you have more details about your possible location I can give you more information... but overall in big cities (above 500k people) it's not an issue.


----------

